# Anyone do Tie Chi?



## Stickgrappler (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## clfsean (Apr 9, 2013)

No tie for me. If it's required, my presence isn't.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 9, 2013)

Nope a Tie would seriously interfere with the flow of my Qi


----------



## seasoned (Apr 9, 2013)

Sadly I've been know to tie one on.


----------



## J W (Apr 10, 2013)

Is that anything like Tie Kwon Do?


----------



## Instructor (Apr 10, 2013)

The other day one of my students asked me if "that" (fancy stiched top) was the traditional Hapkido dobak.  Some of you may have seen it it's the diamond stitched top with plain trousers.  I told him that every picture of Choi Yong Sul I've ever seen of him training he was wearing a pair of dobak trousers and a sleavless shirt or a T-shirt.  The two of us were practicing in T-shirts and plain trousers at the time.  I always wonder at schools that get so caught up in the clothing.  Do the clothes make the man?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 10, 2013)

I like Ties when the Doc and I are going out for a wild night on the town.  However, there is no way I could do Tie Chi.  My tieing skills are more like Tie Strangle... ;O


----------



## Argus (Apr 11, 2013)

Love it.

Where can I find a teacher of this lineage?


----------



## seasoned (Apr 11, 2013)

Argus said:


> Love it.
> 
> *Where can I find a teacher of this lineage?*



Macy's, mens department.


----------

